# is it just me or is this lm strange



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

looking at the engine bay, looks like loads of rusty bits and the front panel is black? New bumper etc...is this a jap write off bodge repair job?

Brugte biler > Brugt Nissan > Nissan Skyline 2.6 Coupe

also the price....er around £60K...any takers??


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

some of the rusty parts may be fairly normal, however that black front panel is worrying.


----------



## cleethorpes (Sep 30, 2008)

thats what I thought, standard interior, rusted engine bits, most likely accident damaged and a 60k pricetag....bargain..


----------

